# 2009 CC Lux Retrofit Projector Headlights DIY!!!



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok here it is for those who want to know. How to install your custom Projector retrofits.
Here are some supplies you might consider.
ERROR CANCELLER CAPACITOR CODE DECODERS from ebay worked!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40
If you paste this to your browser you can find it.
Also:
http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=227
These are the retrofits I bought.
I bought the L.E.D strip and window weld from autozone.
First you must disassemble the headlights




If you look closely at the picture above you can notice that I needed to cut the outer lip of the housing off to get the lens off. It helps to heat it up in the oven to soften the plastic. you will also need to cut the silicone between the lens and the housing. I used a razor blade and straight screwdriver to do all of this.Separate and cut, separate and cut, until you get the housing out. (this is the most time consuming part. Here is a link to further instructions on taking the lens off: http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?30543-It-starts-09-VW-CC-retro-Update-12-08/page4



You'll Get it!!!:thumbup::thumbup:







I then used the biggest reflector to hold the projector







this is what it would look like with the lens back on





Not Too Shabby!

I then removed the inside housing from the lens. I had to buy smaller smaller hex (star) head from auto zone to take these out. Like 5 screws if I recall. I then plasti dipped the housing black.



If you notice in the picture above I also tinted the amber reflector.

I then installed The L.E.D strip from Autozone (it has 3M tape on the back of the strip) I installed these to connect with the ambers at night.





I then used window weld to apply the lens back on to the housing (unfortunately I don't have pictures of this, but it's pretty self explanatory. Just use clamps to hold the lens in place for a "GOOD" amount of time. don't get too excited and rush things....... It'll look good. Don't worry 

and Last install into your CC







 











Electrically it can be difficult but trust me its easier than it sounds. 
Diagram: Left lowbeam headlight factory output to ERROR CANCELLER CAPACITOR CODE DECODERS. > to ballast input: then connect ballast output to the HID bulbs. Easy:thumbup::thumbup: same for right side: Right lowbeam headlight factory output to ERROR CANCELLER CAPACITOR CODE DECODERS. > to ballast input: then connect ballast output to the HID bulbs.

Im sure I am missing something, but if anyone has any questions, fell free to PM me.

Cheers and goodluck!!:thumbup::thumbup:
You will really appreciate them. Its hard work but totally worth it.


----------



## jirathing (May 29, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

:thumbup:

You are brave my man... It looks nice. I have been wanting to do this for a while, but am afraid that I will mess up the lights. Are you interested in doing mine just want the Projectors installed.....

Good Job


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

How hard was it to adjust the height of the light?
Do you have more info on how/where you mounted the projector?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:

I'd like to see a pic with your hood open, to see where you sealed the headlight up.. See if it came out clean looking or haggard where it was cut open. That was my biggest concern when I was concidering this myself.

Do you lose any pattern on the sides with the projector sitting pretty deep in the headlight?


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

This is awesome!! I'm going to do this project later on, hopefully it'll come out as good as yours!


Thank you for the write up! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

awesome job! Come by help with mine ) PLEASEEEEE :beer:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

HunterRose said:


> How hard was it to adjust the height of the light?
> Do you have more info on how/where you mounted the projector?


Here is a write up of someone else using the original reflector. http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?30543-It-starts-09-VW-CC-retro-Update-12-08/page3

The ones I bought are pretty simple. they have a male end nipple that goes through the center of the reflector (where the original bulb was). Luck was on my side and it sat relatively level. on the housing there are adjusters for the reflector. You will be able to adjust the whole reflector up/down right/left, which in turn will adjust the projector itself, being that its attached to the projector. the tricky part is making sure the beam is level. before sealing the lens back up, put the whole housing in the car to make sure they both are level. my right one is a little off unfortunately but not to where i cant live with it.



njm23 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'd like to see a pic with your hood open, to see where you sealed the headlight up.. See if it came out clean looking or haggard where it was cut open. That was my biggest concern when I was concidering this myself.
> 
> Do you lose any pattern on the sides with the projector sitting pretty deep in the headlight?




I used window weld to reseal, black caulk to xtra seal, aluminum tape to cover the caulk, and black water resistant electrical tape to cover the aluminum tape. It may be a little excessive but........ ya know. its whatever.

On the pattern outside of the car no, but on the inside you might. It doesn't look like i lose any pattern on the inside of mine. ill try to post a picture of the beam pattern tonight.



jigubhai2001 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> You are brave my man... It looks nice. I have been wanting to do this for a while, but am afraid that I will mess up the lights. Are you interested in doing mine just want the Projectors installed.....
> 
> Good Job


I don't think I'll be doing this anytime soon haha! I understand why shops charge what they do on this. Especially with newer cars like these. It just gets harder and harder. Its an easy two-day project. And liability issues I wouldn't want to get into. Since it was my own car, I can only blame myself for messing anything up. Know what I mean?


----------



## BubbaC (Feb 3, 2013)

Man... Thats nice!!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

this is awesome. i'd like to do a semi-joey mod on mine, but i don't have the balls to mess with these bi-xenons


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's the beam pattern from about 4-5ft away


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

can you re copy and paste the link to the retrofit kit again? 

first one doesn't work.


----------



## mosdense (Jan 21, 2013)

Yea. Repost the link for the projectors. Link=dead. I want to attempt a retro for the cc. I managed to pull one off on a maxima with TSX projectors....not sure if I'm ballsy enough to take apart the cc just yet. Lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Let us know how the lens ends up over the next six months. I remember doing this on my old car and I had hazing issues with the lights after that. Seemed like every month I was out there with that polish crap.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

they look like morimoto minis. probably the h1 kit? Im not too sure though.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

This should work!

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=227


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks! thats what i was going to use as well. Was there a reason why you didn't use the canbus h7 harness they offer?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

poopie said:


> thanks! thats what i was going to use as well. Was there a reason why you didn't use the canbus h7 harness they offer?


Well this was my first retro projector headlight project and also first hid upgrade ever..... I had no clue what I was getting myself into. I had called customer service and he recommended the h7's. However there is and h7 relay harness. And an h7 can bus. Didn't know the difference until after I ordered the kit. I was able to rig the lights to work until I received a can bus system. They worked without the can bus. But the error light was bugging me. So I went ahead and ordered the can bus from eBay. Only took 2 days to receive them in the mail.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Guest2320 said:


> Well this was my first retro projector headlight project and also first hid upgrade ever..... I had no clue what I was getting myself into. I had called customer service and he recommended the h7's. However there is and h7 relay harness. And an h7 can bus. Didn't know the difference until after I ordered the kit. I was able to rig the lights to work until I received a can bus system. They worked without the can bus. But the error light was bugging me. So I went ahead and ordered the can bus from eBay. Only took 2 days to receive them in the mail.


gotcha. another question, did you attempt to bake these lights at 270-280 for 20+ mins to soften the seal? Cutting up the lights makes me nervous. just wondering if its possible


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

poopie said:


> gotcha. another question, did you attempt to bake these lights at 270-280 for 20+ mins to soften the seal? Cutting up the lights makes me nervous. just wondering if its possible


I baked them at 250 for 5 min... seemed to soften up the plastic nicely. I'm pretty sure you can't bake them off.... I could be wrong but I found many forums on these newer VW's saying you can't bake them off.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

poopie said:


> gotcha. another question, did you attempt to bake these lights at 270-280 for 20+ mins to soften the seal? Cutting up the lights makes me nervous. just wondering if its possible





Guest2320 said:


> I baked them at 250 for 5 min... seemed to soften up the plastic nicely. I'm pretty sure you can't bake them off.... I could be wrong but I found many forums on these newer VW's saying you can't bake them off.


Nope, not possible to bake the newer vw headlights open. They don't use the traditional Butyl sealant, the stuff they are using isn't affected by the temp. The headlight would start to melt before the sealant did, seen it happen. I'm sure if you did it in steps little bit at a time you MAY be able to avoid cutting them but you're talking hours on a single light and it's a long shot. Best bet and really only full proof option is to do what "guest" did.

To add, if you want to svae your brand new headlights, go on ebay find a brand new set of "aftermarket" oem headlights, usually on the cheap, and those can in fact be baked open 99% of the time since they're aftermarket. Saving your real oem headlights.. Just cost a an extra ~250 or so.

edit: off topic. poopie, your not the dude from PA who had the blue audi wagon are you? If so I bought your built bottom end motor and we did the swap in your garage on my black a4 like 3-4 years ago.. haha how about that


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

njm23 said:


> Nope, not possible to bake the newer vw headlights open. They don't use the traditional Butyl sealant, the stuff they are using isn't affected by the temp. The headlight would start to melt before the sealant did, seen it happen. I'm sure if you did it in steps little bit at a time you MAY be able to avoid cutting them but you're talking hours on a single light and it's a long shot. Best bet and really only full proof option is to do what "guest" did.
> 
> To add, if you want to svae your brand new headlights, go on ebay find a brand new set of "aftermarket" oem headlights, usually on the cheap, and those can in fact be baked open 99% of the time since they're aftermarket. Saving your real oem headlights.. Just cost a an extra ~250 or so.
> 
> edit: off topic. poopie, your not the dude from PA who had the blue audi wagon are you? If so I bought your built bottom end motor and we did the swap in your garage on my black a4 like 3-4 years ago.. haha how about that


yeah i was planning on picking up some ebay specials and tearing them apart. 

haha yeah i'm that guy. Still have your a4? I still have my wagon. I sold the tt and just bought a 2012 CC.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

poopie said:


> yeah i was planning on picking up some ebay specials and tearing them apart.
> 
> haha yeah i'm that guy. Still have your a4? I still have my wagon. I sold the tt and just bought a 2012 CC.


Yea, that's definitely the easiest and safest route to go rather than possibly destroying your oem lights. I was considering doing a retrofit but opted to get some oem projectors. The mini morimoto's are definately the easiest to install. Damn you've had that wagon for a while haha. Nah sold it a while ago to some dude in Chicago, just got the CC now.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

If any of you decide to go through with this you should post up some pictures of your projects. I would love to see the different ideas you guys come up with!


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

one done... i wanna quit , way harder then it looks


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

burnaby said:


> one done... i wanna quit , way harder then it looks


Don't Stop now!!! your halfway done!


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

*done*

Doesn't look very attractive with rolls of carpet in the back but... thx again for DIY couldnt of done it without it


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dude they look awesome! 



burnaby said:


> Doesn't look very attractive with rolls of carpet in the back but... thx again for DIY couldnt of done it without it



Have you seen poopie's? his are coming out pretty awesome as well. I can't wait to see how they look chrome!



poopie said:


>


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

i must do this!!!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Does this still allow the turn assist light? If so I will order a set of headlights and try this ASAP.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Does this still allow the turn assist light? If so I will order a set of headlights and try this ASAP.


Yes the turn assist still works!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Does this still allow the turn assist light? If so I will order a set of headlights and try this ASAP.


I have my OEM headlights from my CC...


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I have my OEM headlights from my CC...


What are you saying? Spell it out for me


----------



## 10CC2.0 (Sep 25, 2013)

That looks great. I'm gonna try my hand at it some point, but I've scoured the internet all day and can't fissure out how to remove the headlight assembly from the car. How do you do the first step???


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

10CC2.0 said:


> That looks great. I'm gonna try my hand at it some point, but I've scoured the internet all day and can't fissure out how to remove the headlight assembly from the car. How do you do the first step???


3 bolts - 2 on top which are easy to remove. The 3rd you need to remove the fog light grill, and reach through & up to get it. You also need to remove the front grill - 4 top bolts


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Remove grille. Remove the three big ass screws around the headlight assembly. One is under the headlight so you have to get at it from the fog light opening. Remove the turn signal housings to get to it from underneath.


----------



## 10CC2.0 (Sep 25, 2013)

You guys are nice n fast on here, but as you can tell I'm going through the joys of buying and getting to know a new car. There are a lot of great threads on here on what to do once you get the parts off, just not how to get then off. Is the grill held on with the pressure clips, or are there bots hiding somewhere. Same for the fog light grills, i'm guessing you take those out to get to the blinkers. (taking out the lights on many other cars its just a matter of clips........) Thanks for the help!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

10CC2.0 said:


> You guys are nice n fast on here, but as you can tell I'm going through the joys of buying and getting to know a new car. There are a lot of great threads on here on what to do once you get the parts off, just not how to get then off. Is the grill held on with the pressure clips, or are there bots hiding somewhere. Same for the fog light grills, i'm guessing you take those out to get to the blinkers. (taking out the lights on many other cars its just a matter of clips........) Thanks for the help!


the grill has 4 top bolts, and clips on the lower part

fogs has 1 screw, and clips


----------



## 10CC2.0 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

This looks like an awesome job you did! I'm hoping to follow in your footsteps and do this for my Lux as well. I have few questions for OP or anybody kind enough to reply  


what cancelers do I need to buy? ebay has a bunch of them, what is the criteria for purchase? Canbus? 
the retrofit shroud and projector - you went retrofitsource route, but I see some on ebay for cheaper.. what to look for to buy the right fitting set? any advice?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> This looks like an awesome job you did! I'm hoping to follow in your footsteps and do this for my Lux as well. I have few questions for OP or anybody kind enough to reply
> 
> 
> what cancelers do I need to buy? ebay has a bunch of them, what is the criteria for purchase? Canbus?
> the retrofit shroud and projector - you went retrofitsource route, but I see some on ebay for cheaper.. what to look for to buy the right fitting set? any advice?


1.) anything that looks like this 









just type error code cancelers vw cc in the search box and they should come up

if you can find them on ebay for cheaper do it! make shure it comes with a bulb and ballast. the ones you will need have a thread on the back of the projector they only come in 1 size of thread. with the retrofit source you are buying the warranty basically and awesome customer service!


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any canceller you buy will basically be a power resistor that will draw current similar to a halogen bulb. As for the can bus, the cars Electronics Module measures the current draw of the different lights in the car and if any od them are below the allowed threshold it turns on the bulb out light on the instrument cluster...... the canceller themselves do not send any can-bus signals back to the electronic module

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

jigubhai2001 said:


> Any canceller you buy will basically be a power resistor that will draw current similar to a halogen bulb. As for the can bus, the cars Electronics Module measures the current draw of the different lights in the car and if any od them are below the allowed threshold it turns on the bulb out light on the instrument cluster...... the canceller themselves do not send any can-bus signals back to the electronic module
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


But they do work....... I dont have a bulb out message.


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

SO i think i decided that the easiest safest route is to use mini h1 projectors in there. Does anybody else have other feedback on projectors to use? Are morimotos pretty solid? how quality are they? 

Did you have to splice any wires to connect from H7 connector to the ballast or xenon bulb? 

Also - to get shutters in bixenon to work, what did you use?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Guest2320 said:


> I then removed the inside housing from the lens. I had to buy smaller smaller hex (star) head from auto zone to take these out. Like 5 screws if I recall. I then plasti dipped the housing black.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8433370037/" title="IMG_20130131_105743_420 by Kadeorade, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8227/8433370037_b1de0a4b12_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_20130131_105743_420"></a>
> 
> ...


How has the dip and leds held up to the heat?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

munnarg said:


> How has the dip and leds held up to the heat?


The dip has held up the whole time however i did change the LEDS because i thought the one i had were too small so bought bigger ones.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> The dip has held up the whole time however i did change the LEDS because i thought the one i had were too small so bought bigger ones.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Where did you pick up the led strip from?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Where did you pick up the led strip from?


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...vc+leds.TRS0&_nkw=pvc+leds&_sacat=0&_from=R40

PVC LEDs


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

OK so i bit the bullet and opened up the headlights...

WHAT A BITCH they are to open....who ever created this permaseal crap is an evil genius - this stuff is insane to remove, and crack open

But... they are opened now. questions:

How to close them up nicely? The black plastic edges are all roughed up - i couldn't not mess these up to get the lenses out. How to put it all nicely back and will it be visible when lights are in the car?

Which wire is the + which is - ? I'm talking about connecting solenoid's wires to high beam light. Which of the wires is the red which is black?

Lastly, to mount the ballasts did anybody buy a bracket? Or made their own?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> OK so i bit the bullet and opened up the headlights...
> 
> WHAT A BITCH they are to open....who ever created this permaseal crap is an evil genius - this stuff is insane to remove, and crack open
> 
> ...



Alright bud! Glad people are finally trying it after I posted this more than a year ago.

Buy window weld from auto zone to seal back up. Its more durable than caulk and drys faster.

Since all the wires are black in the housing you need to see which individual wires go to each light from there there will be numerous ones attached to one pin (this will be the ground wire) the rest will be positive.

I zip tied the ballast. Just place it somewhere it won't move around. It doesn't get too hot.


Good luck!!


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Alright bud! Glad people are finally trying it after I posted this more than a year ago.
> 
> Buy window weld from auto zone to seal back up. Its more durable than caulk and drys faster.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks! Your post inspired me to try this. I did get the window sealer for windshields i got it together with the projectors, morimotos, from retrofitsource. But how do I get the black headlight housing lip to look nicer ? will it be visible when i put the lights back in the car? 

So when I look at the plug that plugs into the light bulb - one side has 2 wires, and other side has just 1, so the side with 1 wire is the positive?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> Awesome thanks! Your post inspired me to try this. I did get the window sealer for windshields i got it together with the projectors, morimotos, from retrofitsource. But how do I get the black headlight housing lip to look nicer ? will it be visible when i put the lights back in the car?
> 
> So when I look at the plug that plugs into the light bulb - one side has 2 wires, and other side has just 1, so the side with 1 wire is the positive?


The seal won't be visible when you put the lights in. when I sealed mine I put one in the crevice of the housing and then after that dried I put one on the outside of the housing. Lol as far as the other question I'm starting to get confused on whether its the housing harness you're talking about or the ballast. if you could take a picture that would help alot


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

this is what i'm talking about there 2 pins in the connector - one has 2 wires, 1 thin + 1 reg, and the other pin has a single wire. So is the one with a single wire is the power which should map to red wire from the HID bulb connector?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> this is what i'm talking about there 2 pins in the connector - one has 2 wires, 1 thin + 1 reg, and the other pin has a single wire. So is the one with a single wire is the power which should map to red wire from the HID bulb connector?


single is "power" aka hot wire and double wire is ground (black)


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

you will see that the connector that has 2 wires jumps to each bulb connector meaning its the ground


----------



## manooti (Sep 2, 2009)

Would you guys know if this method applies to the B6 passat?
My headlights are literally shot and cant fix them. Need to either replace them or mod them. 
Outer lens cloudy, tried lens repair, made it worse.
Projector lens fogged over.
Custom vag shop broke my high beams. 

Either try to fix mine now with TRS projectors or order some other headlights


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm trying to tie down the projector, the H1 morimoto, and I can't get the nut to go on to the thread. 

Did you have to shave down the reflector? How did you tie down the projector to reflector?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I have to shave down my bulb socket, but that's because I'm using aftermarket Depo headlights. 

















SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm stock oem cc headlights and i can't see how the nut would fit over the h7 metal washer, it just not reaching. I really don't want to start shaving off plastic off projector but is there any other way? Do I shave off A in the pic or B? Or neither?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You would have to know what spot is best to trim. On mine I have to trim both A and B in order to get enough of the stem through and then have the room to turn the lock nut. But mine is thicker in both locations. Take a picture with the projector in and with the H7 washer so we can see what clearance you have/ need.


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

so anybody with exact same setup like mine?

Morimoto h1 + oem stock lights, did you shave off anything or what did you do? I'm concerned won't get the surface 100% flat it might cause projector not to sit 100% straight if i cut the reflector?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> so anybody with exact same setup like mine?
> 
> Morimoto h1 + oem stock lights, did you shave off anything or what did you do? I'm concerned won't get the surface 100% flat it might cause projector not to sit 100% straight if i cut the reflector?


Okay i have the exact same setup as you. I didn't use all of the washers it came with. If i remember correctly i didn't use any of them. Thats the only way i could tighten that nut down, but i Tightened the **** out of it! I didn't have a dremel to cut the reflector. If i did I would have. You can tilt that reflector left/right up/down after all is said and done. it'll still look fine.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Watch at 5:15

Didn't use any of the rubber. that lock nut deforms to lock permanently


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you! Awesome - I will do that instead of cutting the projector. You guys are awesome! If it wasn't for you - I would never attempt this...this retrofit is way more time consuming than I ever imagined but I love the support from this group. I think now that I know I can do it again in 1 day... though I still need to aim the headlights which can be a difficult thing too


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Watch at 5:15
> 
> Didn't use any of the rubber. that lock nut deforms to lock permanently


wait so did you cut the reflector housing same way like in the video, and didn't use any of the rubber bushings? Or *just* didn't use rubber bushing, and *didn't* cut any of reflector?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> wait so did you cut the reflector housing same way like in the video, and didn't use any of the rubber bushings? Or *just* didn't use rubber bushing, and *didn't* cut any of reflector?


I didn't cut it and I did not used the rubber washer

(Didn't) to both of these


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm stuck with this one, i will probably need to order another hex ring.. i totally busted mine and cant get it to turn any more or less for that matter.. i think its completely locked up there i might going to have to cut it off? 

see in the pictures its still not all the way so i can use three prong part. 



























any advice? how to get it out? i cant grab it any more,:banghead: i think i will need to find a wrench or socket to even get it off - cause i over tightened it and now cant move it all.. i also dont want reflector to snap cause that would be even more disastrous...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> i'm stuck with this one, i will probably need to order another hex ring.. i totally busted mine and cant get it to turn any more or less for that matter.. i think its completely locked up there i might going to have to cut it off?
> 
> see in the pictures its still not all the way so i can use three prong part.
> 
> ...


ssshhhiit man! idk if they started making them shorter but mine wasn't that hard to get in at all.








*just realized how unfun it will be to replace these bulbs.*



Is the projector still tight? You might be able to get away with just tightening the three prong holder tight enough. If you want to take it out you might need a socket and strong pair of hands other than that i'm not sure what else you can do.... as you can see in my pic the nut is just a **** hair under flush with the threaded shaft


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok so i managed to unscrew the hex lock ring and i dremmeled the reflector, now it all fits like it should

next question.. i feel like and idiot.. but i ordered the h7 HID bulbs for some reason... i guess because the cc came with h7....
i just realized that they don't fit at all in the three prong connector. 

what bulbs do i need to get? H1 ? doh ? is morimoto h1 takes H1 bulbs.. :banghead: i don't know how i didn't think of this before... is it really true? I need H1 please confirm anybody? Also is there a way to make h7 bulb into h1 ? some how remove the h7 metal ring? Or is it not worth the hassle and i should just order and wait?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> Ok so i managed to unscrew the hex lock ring and i dremmeled the reflector, now it all fits like it should
> 
> next question.. i feel like and idiot.. but i ordered the h7 HID bulbs for some reason... i guess because the cc came with h7....
> i just realized that they don't fit at all in the three prong connector.
> ...


Order h1 bulbs lol. maybe you can find some at a local auto store.......


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

i never felt dumber..dammit. 

yup ordering another pair of lights.. here we go 

so whats the good foolproof way to aim the headlights? anything i need to know ?


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey guys, quick question before I attempt this tomorrow; just want to make sure I'm looking at it the right way. I'm installing Morimoto H1, so low beam plug goes a can-bus resistor, to the ballast, to the bulb. Now, I have a splitter to connect projector solenoid for high beam operation. Did you guys left the high beam bulb unplugged? Any errors? I clearly don't want both halogen and xenon lighting up at the same time.. Last car I did a retrofit on, I didn't split the high beam source, just ran it to the solenoid and took out the high beam bulb as I didn't even have a place for it after modifying the housings. 
<a href="http://s222.photobucket.com/user/koorni/media/IMG_4351_zpsa26b16eb.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd292/koorni/IMG_4351_zpsa26b16eb.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_4351_zpsa26b16eb.jpeg"/></a>

Here's what I'm looking at


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You needed a H7 male to H7/9006 female high beam splitter. I didn't buy their HID kit or error cancelers. My car already has an aftermarket HID kit and I made the changes in VCDS so I wouldn't need error cancelers. Why don't you want both xenon and halogen high beams on? The more light the better if you're using your high beams.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

AE0859 said:


> Hey guys, quick question before I attempt this tomorrow; just want to make sure I'm looking at it the right way. I'm installing Morimoto H1, so low beam plug goes a can-bus resistor, to the ballast, to the bulb. Now, I have a splitter to connect projector solenoid for high beam operation. Did you guys left the high beam bulb unplugged? Any errors? I clearly don't want both halogen and xenon lighting up at the same time.. Last car I did a retrofit on, I didn't split the high beam source, just ran it to the solenoid and took out the high beam bulb as I didn't even have a place for it after modifying the housings.
> <a href="http://s222.photobucket.com/user/koorni/media/IMG_4351_zpsa26b16eb.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd292/koorni/IMG_4351_zpsa26b16eb.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_4351_zpsa26b16eb.jpeg"/></a>
> 
> Here's what I'm looking at


I just left my high beam bulb plugged in


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

munnarg said:


> Why don't you want both xenon and halogen high beams on? The more light the better if you're using your high beams.


Kind of defeats the purpose of having a bi-xenon setup, could've gone with TSX projector if I wanted to keep my stock high beam. I'll conteplate it though :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

so i finally got to installing the lights today.. 

it was a total bitch to take them and put them in... the space is so tight, my hands are small but working the bolts especially on driver side was a major PITA.. i don't know how you guys did it but it was hard for me....

everything works sort of... i get the light beam out high bean out or some sort of message... how do i turn it off? 

I vag commed 09 central electric module to have bi xenon.. but i don't know if thats all i had to do? any other options i need to check off there? the lights work, but the error messages are showing up... what to do? i know i can get error cancelers they are cheap... but do i need them ? is there a special option i need to check off there in vag com ? some people said something about DRL there?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

DRL off, cold diagnostics can be turned off and you check xenon without shutter since it's not the OEM setup.


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

munnarg said:


> DRL off, cold diagnostics can be turned off and you check xenon without shutter since it's not the OEM setup.


and just to confirm, this is all inside 09 central control module? i saw several drl options there, or is there just one ? and it has to be off?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

what year is your car?


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

munnarg said:


> what year is your car?


2011 NAr lux


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

2.0fsi said:


> 2011 NAr lux


i read somewhere there is a way to use another file L2 or something?? i dont see xenon without shutter as an option at all under long coding helper in 09 central module

i'm really stuck.. i don't see the cold start test either, or the DRL... can somebody post what bit did they change and to what?


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

2.0fsi said:


> i read somewhere there is a way to use another file L2 or something?? i dont see xenon without shutter as an option at all under long coding helper in 09 central module
> 
> i'm really stuck.. i don't see the cold start test either, or the DRL... can somebody post what bit did they change and to what?


I'm getting nowhere and it seems like VW changed the **** out the CECM software after 2010.. I wish I knew... i coded to xenons with shutter just to get voltage OK, but its still erroring out. 

I will be purchasing the error cancelers. On the other note, the light are bright as hell... very nice projectors from morimoto are doing their job. no issues there...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Join the Facebook CC group... Volkswagen CC Owners Club. Much easier to get help in there since that's where most of us are daily. I'll try to check my coding later, but I'm certain you should be coding Xenon without shutter and turning off North American DRL. You can post screenshots of your Central Electronics module so we can see the options.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

2.0fsi said:


> I'm getting nowhere and it seems like VW changed the **** out the CECM software after 2010.. I wish I knew... i coded to xenons with shutter just to get voltage OK, but its still erroring out.
> 
> I will be purchasing the error cancelers. On the other note, the light are bright as hell... very nice projectors from morimoto are doing their job. no issues there...


Is it the high beam indicator? Or low beam? Did you unplug the original high beam?


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Is it the high beam indicator? Or low beam? Did you unplug the original high beam?


Ok so I have the HID bulb connected to low beam, the shutter wire connected to the High beam 

I use vcds 11.11 and for 2011 model, the first 8 Bytes are all ZERO and VCDS tells me not to change them they must be zeros ? Maybe its BS? My menus and data options in them for 09 controller look identical to GOLF GTI 6 - I saw some screenshots on some other website - EVERY screen is just like that, but different ECM model.

Mine is 3AA not 3CO 

this is all very weird.. i mean i don't know what will happen if i code some bit in the first 8 bytes to wrong value.. will it all explode and and I wont be able to change it back? cause I would probably just try byte 3 bit 4 like somebody said to do for passat ? not sure....

or should I try to repin ? move the wire from the connector to another pin ? still sounds risky as f-ck.. i know error cancellers are cheap i'm getting them anyway but this is bothering the heck out of me, why i can't just program it?


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

so anyway.. since nobody responded i kinda giving up on vcds coding part. i have the cancellers and hopefully they will fix what coding didn't ...

im happy with the results, see pictures of the cut off and tell me what you think...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2.0fsi said:


> so anyway.. since nobody responded i kinda giving up on vcds coding part. i have the cancellers and hopefully they will fix what coding didn't ...
> 
> im happy with the results, see pictures of the cut off and tell me what you think...


the passenger side bright spot doesn't look right for the MH1. nonetheless, it looks good. I would send the picture to TRS to confirm.

A lot better than DeAutoKey kits that claims the projector look.

and... your passenger is on the high side, or your driver side is on the low side.


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> the passenger side bright spot doesn't look right for the MH1. nonetheless, it looks good. I would send the picture to TRS to confirm.
> 
> A lot better than DeAutoKey kits that claims the projector look.
> 
> and... your passenger is on the high side, or your driver side is on the low side.


Thank you for the feedback! ! I will try to adjust them a bit. I know i adjusted the passenger side a lot up from where it was.. maybe it was too much? 

Hmmm... what do i do about the bright spot? as far as light output and etc what is the problem with it? do i need to take it all apart ?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2.0fsi said:


> Thank you for the feedback! ! I will try to adjust them a bit. I know i adjusted the passenger side a lot up from where it was.. maybe it was too much?
> 
> Hmmm... what do i do about the bright spot? as far as light output and etc what is the problem with it? do i need to take it all apart ?


Contact TheRetrofitSource, shoot email them the pic, and ask them if it's acceptable. Option 2.... sign up to www.hidplanet.com and post up your pics there, asking for feedback.


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Contact TheRetrofitSource, shoot email them the pic, and ask them if it's acceptable. Option 2.... sign up to www.hidplanet.com and post up your pics there, asking for feedback.


so whats the deal with hotspots ? what can this cause? damage to clear housing?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Did the error canellers work? I didn't do any coding that's why I didn't respond. Let's see what they look like on the car!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2.0fsi said:


> so whats the deal with hotspots ? what can this cause? damage to clear housing?


the hotspot is mainly for beam pattern purposes, actually on the road.

this pic is from TRS, at www.hidplanet.com
http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?59449-Mega-Projector-Post-via-TRS


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> the hotspot is mainly for beam pattern purposes, actually on the road.
> 
> this pic is from TRS, at www.hidplanet.com
> http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?59449-Mega-Projector-Post-via-TRS


I emailed the TRS distributor I bought them from....... so in the mean time? does this mean Im not lighting the road well? is a big deal or something I can wait for a month to correct?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2.0fsi said:


> I emailed the TRS distributor I bought them from....... so in the mean time? does this mean Im not lighting the road well? is a big deal or something I can wait for a month to correct?


NOt necessarily... maybe not perfect, but should be liveable

Hopefully, it is not the case of you getting "B-stock" projectors for the price of the full retail price of "perfect" projectors

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/closeouts/b-stock-morimoto-mh1-6-0-projectors.html#.U_LFxukg-Uk


> For a retrofit on a budget, these B-stock Genuine Morimoto brand H1 6.0 Bi-xenon projectors are hard to pass up. These projectors are not being sold at full price ($120) because they may have a small defect such as a light scratch on the lens or a cutoff shield that's too far out of alignment. We're critical when quality controlling the Morimoto Mini H1 projectors, so these units are being sold here at 50% off. If you don't mind a little scuff or can spend some time tuning them back to perfection, you'll have one hell of a deal on these awesome projectors. The projectors are low and high beam capable, are made for use with H1 HID bulbs, and are directly compatible with cars that originally came with H7 and H4 headlights (no modification required)
> 
> Please note that NO SHROUDS ARE INCLUDED. Only the pair of H1 6.0 projectors and their mounting hardware come with the purchase
> We will always make our best effort to accurately describe an item, but please note that all Closeout parts are not guaranteed in any way. Most times, we have more than one of the available item in stock, so things like exact condition, model specifics, etc may slightly vary. All items are final sale.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think your cutoff is fine. I definitely wouldn't get bent outta shape about it!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?59625-Does-this-MH1-6-0-hotspot-look-right


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

thats what the lights look like need to make better pic


----------



## bruski83 (Nov 12, 2014)

*I know its old, but....*

i was just wondering if anyone is making these... right now id love a set for my 09 tiguan. and im looking at an 09 CC ... If not, are there any good aftermarket 1s out there?

thanks in advance,
Bruce


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Question for those who have done this. Is there any other method for connecting the solenoid wires without using high beam splitters? If so, do tell. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

